# Installing amp without RCA jacks



## WIGGREB (Nov 13, 2009)

If installing an amp to a factory radio (no RCA jacks), do I have to use an amp with speaker level inputs or can I use an amp without speaker level inputs with some kind of adapter?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

You need a Line Output Converter or speakers lever to rca adapter
about 15-20 bucks usually


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Are you replacing an existing factory amp?


----------



## WIGGREB (Nov 13, 2009)

No. I am replacing factory speakers and adding an amp. Keeping factory head unit for now.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes a LOC. You will still run onto the EQ most factory HU have. They love to take all the bass out at 60% volume and above. You would need a processor to get rid of that like a RF 360.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

sqshoestring said:


> Yes a LOC. You will still run onto the EQ most factory HU have. They love to take all the bass out at 60% volume and above. You would need a processor to get rid of that like a RF 360.


Is this in an effort to save the stock speakers?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

ehkewley said:


> Is this in an effort to save the stock speakers?


Yes, as well as an attempt to save the onboard amp I think. I'm guessing the stock speakers aren't as efficient down low as they are at the rest of the frequencies, so amp would be working harder to keep up with everything.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

No highs , no lows . . . it must be BOse


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> No highs , no lows . . . it must be BOse


Exactly I always tell customers who come in with factory bose systems thinking they are the **** and that nothing aftermarket could compare
I just tell them Yeah bose is great if you like not having and highs or lows and love your midbass
I think stock bose sounds like **** IMO


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> Exactly I always tell customers who come in with factory bose systems thinking they are the **** and that nothing aftermarket could compare
> I just tell them Yeah bose is great if you like not having and highs or lows and love your midbass
> I think stock bose sounds like **** IMO


Haha, I think this statement is kind of funny, because it seems like "lows" are especially easy to add to a car, and "highs" aren't as difficult to fix as midbass. Seems like if this is the case then Bose picked the right thing to be good at  
*puts on Nomex* 
I did gut the Bose out of my vehicle, but as of right now I still have yet to get it to make a snare drum sound better than the factory Bose did. I am kind of new at this though, so I'm still trying to be patient.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

It's funny, you can't even get a LOC at Wal Mart or a number of stereo shops around Memphis lately....

Re Bose, I know they have a rep for mediocrity nowadays w/car audio but I have to admit, about the best OEM system I ever heard was a Bose setup in a '95 Maxima. Just as good tonally as some MLevinson systems I've heard. Of course, not all OEM bose systems, even among the same make vehicles, are created equal...


----------



## Destarah (Feb 24, 2019)

possibly a new record? 11 year-old thread necro!


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

speakersmag said:


> Yes, even if your system has no RCA jacks you can install amp in three different ways.
> 
> Speaker wire into RCA adapter
> Speaker level input on the amp
> ...


 count doesn't mean anything brood threads and bringing them up such as the one you did are useless


----------



## OrangeTang19x (Jun 21, 2020)

person is just advertising his website..............



Destarah said:


> possibly a new record? 11 year-old thread necro!


----------

